# DeviceSetupManager / DeviceContainer Errors



## CasperCat (Jun 22, 2007)

My system is a Windows 8.1 x64 Pro. Everything had seemed to be doing ok but things seemed sluggish which prompted me to check the event viewer and I discovered a ton of errors. I have some fairly decent knowledge in things however this one Im dumb founded on.

My events viewer is loaded with _Event ID 131 / Source DeviceSetupManager_ Errors, From what I have gathered they blossom couple weeks ago but there was one or two that started before that and now its loaded. I did some guessing and decided to check the errors and noticed all the errors are based out of the registry location _HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\ControlSet001\Control\DeviceContainers_

For example this is one error I have recieved (they all are the same but with different "result" address's but the "container" address is the same) 
_Metadata staging failed, result={00000000-0000-0000-FFFF-FFFFFFFFFFFF} for container '0x80072EFD'_

From some reading I did, this wasnt going to be easy (as always). I went to device manager and clicked "resources by connection" and based on the errors i tried to match up the addresses and errors. Of course it didnt go so well. I also went into properties and compatibles to see if I could find "match up there" however all the numbers in those were just eight 0000000 in anything I would find. I have tried to completely uninstall drivers and reinstall drivers with no luck. I have also tested my ram, Raid and Drives and Virus scanned and all was great. So here I am .. looking for ideas on how to fix "Metadata staging failed..." errors. Any ideas beside having to reinstall windows from scratch would be greatly appreciated.


----------

